# Hresult: 0x80070bc9



## yblaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I am having the following error when downloading and trying to install iTunes onto my computer. Can anyone help me with this error? I bought a registry cleaner with not much success. I feel as if I just spend $30 for nothing. Please help? 

An error occurred during the installation of assembly 'Microsoft.VC80.CRT,version="8.0.50727,4053",type="win32",public key Token="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",process or Architecture-"x86.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please read the pinned topic on registry cleaners here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...7-support/announcement-registry-cleaners.html

I'm not real familiar with iTunes, but I'd suggest uninstalling the Microsoft .NET framework versions from your system (Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program).
Then visit Windows Update and ensure that you're updated to Service Pack 2 and then get the optional updates for the .NET framework.


----------

